# Installation de Spyder 3.3.2.1 (Python) : Informations ?



## iRobot 5S (5 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour/Bonsoir, aujourd'hui, mon prof d'informatique nous a demandé d'installer le logiciel Spyder 3.3.2.1 pour coder du Python sur nos ordis, car, je cite "c'est cette version qui est au programme, et de toute façon je ne ne sais pas utiliser la 3.4 qui est différente".

Bref, je suis un peu énervé là, car je suis sous OSX 10.9 (pour l'instant) et j'arrive pour l'instant à télécharger la version qu'il me faut, mais je n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir.

Quelqu'un sait comment on fait pour l'utiliser ?

(J'aurais besoin du logiciel pour lundi)

EDIT : la c'est bon, j'ai finalement réussi, mais est-ce que la version mac est aussi complete que la version windows ?


----------

